# Icone webapp



## mat1696 (17 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
J’ai lu que vous souhaitiez progressivement abandonner l’app native des forums (qui n’est plus vraiment à jour de toute façon) pour la webapp (le site sur l’écran d’accueil). Ça marche très bien comme ça, mais il manque juste l’icone des forums (à la place iOS créé une icone en capturant le contenu de la page) pour que ça soit parfait. Une mise à jour de prévu ? Car sur d’autres sites ça fonctionne très bien, donc ça ne vient pas d’iOS.


----------



## Anthony (17 Février 2021)

Tiens donc, elle a dû sauter, j'en avais dessiné une nouvelle en fin d'année dernière. Je préviens les développeurs, merci !


----------



## mat1696 (17 Février 2021)

Parfait ! Merci de la réactivité.


----------



## mat1696 (27 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Toujours rien, c’est normal ?
Bonne soirée.


----------

